# возможно ли улучшить компрессию меха?



## mulan (7 Янв 2013)

в наличии аккордеон "Альтаир" Калуга 1980г
Проблема такая:
правая механика
1) при игре очень быстро растягивается мех, то есть не хватает компрессии.
Сам мех никаких дырок не имеет ( мастера подтвердили)
Уже 3 раза отдавали мастерам на починку
говорят что у этих аккордеонов лучше компрессии не будет.
Подгибали немного рычаги с клапанами ( аллюминиевые, чтобы точнее попадали на выемки )
чистили сами клапаны от мусора и вспушивались трапочки на клапанах. Компрессия улучшилась после этих процедур, но до школьного вельтмейстера - как до луны, в 2 раза, наверное, быстрее мех растягивается.
Мастер сказал, что сама механика этих рычагов не точная, по этому точного попадания на выемки - не добиться. ((
Хотелось бы услышать мнения еще специалистов, что еще можно сделать чтобы решить эту проблему. Может быть : как эту самую механику сделать более точной ?
Еще мастер предлагал заменить флисовые трапочки на клапанах - на поролоновые, но он не уверен, что это решит проблему и стоимость этой процедуры равна стоимости этого аккордеона. 
И еще, предположим, поролон решает эту проблему - но он же гораздо меньше хранится, аккордеону 33 года, имея поролон, он бы уже не играл, 
отсюда вопрос: у вельтмейстеров на клапанах что? поролон?

2) некоторые клавиши ( высокие, то есть 2я актава, те что внизу 
не вовремя вступают особенно на разжиме, и тише чем клавиши 1й актавы - решается ли эта проблема?
если да то как? может есть ссылочки на описания ремонта?
я ,конечно, сама чинить не буду, но хотелось бы иметь представление, хотя бы для того чтобы найти хорошего мастера 
потому, что эту проблему уже решал первый мастер, но в результате как было так и есть ((


аккордеон жалко, хочется его по максимуму спасти.
да и подходящего вельтмейстера пока не могу найти.
дочь, занимается в муз. школе
пока не стоит вопрос супер звучания вот эти 2 проблемы если бы решить, то можно вполне отзаниматься в муз.школе.


----------



## voldemar-60 (7 Янв 2013)

Можно попробовать на клапаны подклеить тонкую подложку (бывает обувь новую в коробках заворачивают, у продавцов обуви спросите, не знаю как называется точно), а затем на нее лайку наклеить, только клеем промазывать по периметру, а не всю площадь клапана, тогда середина будет слегка провисать и за счет этого клапан плотнее ляжет на отверстие. Когда лайку старую будете снимать, не порвите, если более новой нет, ее же и будете наклеивать на подложку. 
По поводу голосов трудно сказать, возможно голосовые планки на резонаторе не плотно сидят, или голоса надо почистить, бывает мелкий мусор или пыль не дают свободно вибрировать. Но заочно трудно определить.
Может кто-то даст лучший совет, но это из моей практики.


----------



## mulan (7 Янв 2013)

*voldemar-60*
наверное, вы имели ввиду флизелин? например такой:
http://www.build2last.ru/images_components/component_flizerin_2.jpg

и насчет лайки, этот материал лучше поролона да?


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

mulan писал:


> пока не стоит вопрос супер звучания вот эти 2 проблемы если бы решить, то можно вполне отзаниматься в муз.школе.


voldemar-60 писал:


> Может кто-то даст лучший совет


не морочьте себе голову - купите вельтмейстер (в любом городке бывшего ссср найти школьный вельт - не проблема), ребёнок Ваш спасибо скажет, а заниматься на "хламе за 5 копеек", подобном Вашему - у дочки желание учиться отбивать

mulan писал:


> и насчет лайки, этот материал лучше поролона да?


сударыня, Вы бы с мат. частью для начала ознакомились, Википедия Вам в помощь :biggrin:


----------



## voldemar-60 (7 Янв 2013)

mulan писал:


> и насчет лайки, этот материал лучше поролона да?




Лайка - это специально обработанная кожа, изначально подклеиваится на клапана как прокладка. Она со временем усыхает и слеживается и теряет свои уплотняющие качества. заменить ее на новую обычно нет возможности, поэтому и делается дополнительная прокладка между лайкой и клапаном. 
А вообще, я согласен, если есть возможность, лучше купить подержанный вельтмайстер и не заморачиваться с "убитым" нашим.


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

voldemar-60 писал:


> заменить ее на новую обычно нет возможности


это, говоря на новоязе, "ВАЩЕ ЖЕСТЬ", думайте, что пишите. ..


----------



## voldemar-60 (7 Янв 2013)

ze_go писал:


> это, говоря на новоязе, "ВАЩЕ ЖЕСТЬ", думайте, что пишите. ..



Вообще-то я имел ввиду, что в магазинах она не продается, по крайней мере у нас, поэтому и приходится как-то выходить из положения, снимая со старых инструментов запчасти, которые еще можно использовать или приспосабливая другой материал.


----------



## mulan (7 Янв 2013)

спасибо, большое за объяснения! вобщем понятно, 
ну что ж будем искать вельтмейстер,
конечно я попытаюсь пощупать эту самую лайку ( когда мастер откроет) и выяснить чем она лучше поролона или может еще другого материала,
трудность замены только в отсутствии этой самой лайки? 
был бы у меня поломатый инструмент сама бы приклеила бы чего нибудь ради эксперимента )
у нашего аккордеона не лайка, а флис был ( так мастер сказал при осмотре при мне) но я его не щупала, на ощупь сразу бы определила флис это или лайка ( кожа) на вид очень тоненькая прокладка и видно что слежавшаяся.


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Вообще-то я имел ввиду, что в магазинах она не продается, по крайней мере у нас


у Вас в городке секонд хендов нет? там есть лайка (юбки, штаны , пиджаки и проч.) для кустарного ремонта

mulan писал:


> я попытаюсь пощупать эту самую лайку ( когда мастер откроет) и выяснить чем она лучше поролона


mulan писал:


> у нашего аккордеона не лайка, а флис был ( так мастер сказал при осмотре при мне)


Вы, сударыня, явно не в теме... 
лайка, поролон, флис - совершенно разные материалы и цели использования этих материалов в муз. ин-тах АБСОЛЮТНО разные!
это как целофан и вата, - какой из этих материалов быстрее пропустит влагу? догадайтесь с 2 раз... :biggrin:
один из них служит для герметизации, другой - 
для того, чтоб "герметик" лучше прилегал к плоскости...


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Янв 2013)

ze_go писал:


> у Вас в городке секонд хендов нет? там есть лайка (юбки, штаны , пиджаки и проч.) для кустарного ремонта



Поверите или нет, но у нас действительно нет таких секонд хендов, был один с детскими вещами и тот недолго проработал, видимо нерентабельно.

mulan писал:


> конечно я попытаюсь пощупать эту самую лайку ( когда мастер откроет) и выяснить чем она лучше поролона или может еще другого материала,



Лайка и поролон (но лучше не поролон) это взаимодополняемые материалы для более плотного прилегания клапана. Прокладка клеится между лайкой и клапаном.


----------



## ze_go (8 Янв 2013)

это прискорбно. .. а где находится этот чудо-городок?
в профиле не указано, откуда Вы.
в моей родной Одессе этих секондов расплодилось, как мух. .._


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Янв 2013)

ze_go писал:


> а где находится этот чудо-городок?



Наш чудо городок районного масштаба находится на юге России в Ставропольском крае, и поверьте, таких чудо городков - пол России.


----------



## mulan (8 Янв 2013)

Ну я как раз из Одессы и поверите ли пока не нашла аккордеона лучше, приносили один вельтмейстер стелла полный, мех гораздо лучше, но не в полном порядке, клавиши опять же начиная со второй октавы не вступают сразу - отказались, зачем мне 2 аккордеона с одинаковыми проблемами.
Но исходя из такого вот совпадения поломок, возник вопрос:
это видимо как правило? что не вступают вовремя именно клавиши со второй октавы то есть те у которых язычки короткие?

И потом цена за аккордеон ставится очень разная. 
Сразу все нужные параметры - не находятся. Ищем. 

Но это не останавливает от поппыток поправить Альтаир, его нам дали попользоваться, подруга моя, она сама в детстве на нем музыкалку закончила без проблем. Значит были параметры у него самодостаточные. Честно если бы я знала сколько стоит аккордеон хотябы б/у вельтмейстер, 10 раз бы тогда подумала стоит ли на такое отделение ребенка отдавать. 
Мне не нравится сам факт, что на аккордеоне играть могут только богатые! так что поиски и выяснения насчет поломок и материалов и выхода из положения остаются очень актуальной темой. 
Например поменять ту же лайку на клапанах может и сама смогу ( не знаю еще) по специальности я бутафор, ( правда давно переквалифицировалась) так что с материалами и инструментами работала. У меня часто нет никакой работы и денег соответственно, 
зато есть время,
так что всякому решению есть причины и решение это может быть оправданным.


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Янв 2013)

mulan писал:


> Мне не нравится сам факт, что на аккордеоне играть могут только богатые!



Могу дать совет: ищите инструмент не в Одессе, а где нибудь в провинции, чем дальше от большого города, тем дешевле можно найти. У нас, например, неплохой аккордеон можно купить за 5-10 тыс.руб., т.к. специализированных магазинов нет и одни и те же инструменты меняют хозяев. часто в связи с окончанием ДМШ. Это у нас в России, думаю и на Украине (или в Украине?) так же.


----------



## mulan (8 Янв 2013)

Цитата:


> Могу дать совет: ищите инструмент не в Одессе, а где нибудь в провинции, чем дальше от большого города, тем дешевле можно найти.


это я уже заметила по объявлениям, но увы за пределы города я не могу выехать ( по техническим причинам  в семье инвалид.
Если удастся договориться с кем-то чтобы привезли сюда (допустим оплачу проезд) опять же где гарантия, что привезут инструмент действительно в рабочем состоянии (один вот уже приносили , по телефону все типа отлично было), так можно на проезд и потратить все деньги  вобщем пока этот вариант откладывается, пока ищу в пределах Одессы.
 на Украине или в Украине - не вижу особой разницы  раньше говорили на Украине и нормально, смысл - на окраине, по мне очень логично. Украина от слова Окраина России  значит на окраине, ну это одно из мнений, с которым я согласна, а так главное , что вы меня понимаете , а я вас


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Янв 2013)

Хорошо, когда люди понимают друг друга, еще бы политики понимали всех нас.
Удачи вам в ваших делах!


----------

